# EEA Family Permit for a short visit



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

i have indian passport and italy resident card
i married with my polish wife last month in cyprus and now we living in poland and also we register our marriage in poland aswel
she is assistant of judge in district courts
and have a permanent good job
i m at the moment not working
and looking for start some business
we want to go for 4 days honeymoon to uk
would u advice me to apply for eea family permit?
if do so
its 1 month to our marriage now
we have our skype talk record for one year of 552 pages
and alot alot emails
our italy photos
cuprus photos
and our poland photos
what u think in which way i should apply
shall i give all things together or wait first visa officer demand
also my wife have own house in poland and i m also register on tht adress
thts all joppa
what will be your advice for me in which way should i apply eea family permit
kindly and its a humble request tht guide me properly
as i have seen so many bad examples or eea family permit refusals in forum
so i want tk deal wisely
thanks joppa
waiting for ur usefull reply
again many thanks
honey


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you have Italian resident card, getting EEA family permit shouldn't be difficult.
You have far too much Skype and other evidence.
All you need is your marriage certificate (translated into English), letter from your wife stating that she is going to UK and requests that EEA family permit be issued to you so that you can travel together. You can if you like enclose a small sample of Skype call logs and a few photos but they aren't really needed. You can decline to answer all financial-related questions, but if you are on a good income in Italy, there is no harm in declaring your funds.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> As you have Italian resident card, getting EEA family permit shouldn't be difficult.
> You have far too much Skype and other evidence.
> All you need is your marriage certificate (translated into English), letter from your wife stating that she is going to UK and requests that EEA family permit be issued to you so that you can travel together. You can if you like enclose a small sample of Skype call logs and a few photos but they aren't really needed. You can decline to answer all financial-related questions, but if you are on a good income in Italy, there is no harm in declaring your funds.


thanks joppa


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> thanks joppa


According to ur suggestion
submit papers include marriage certificate our wedding photos our italy photos our cyprus and poland together photos also gave 1 samples for emails and skype conversation
even gave my wife permanent job letter for goverment and also bank statment for her
what will be the outcome according to your experience?
our matriage is only 1 and half month
will it be affect?
thanks for your guidance joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, marriage of convenience will be the only ground for refusal, as you meet all other criteria. You have been in relationship for over a year which is good. The only way of knowing whether you succeed is to apply and see what happens.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Well, marriage of convenience will be the only ground for refusal, as you meet all other criteria. You have been in relationship for over a year which is good. The only way of knowing whether you succeed is to apply and see what happens.


thanks joppa for guidance
i submit visa application
and today recive email passport ready for collection
what u think it will be
they didnt ask any other paper also didnt call for interview
so what can be outcomr
i m curious
give ur views
thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds promising but wait till you see your passport.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sounds promising but wait till you see your passport.


thnx for ur support joppa


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> thnx for ur support joppa


joppa its done dear
got visa
thnx alot for ur guidance
i think being my a judge of court and all official letters from goverment job help to simplfied our case
right??
many thnx again dear


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> joppa its done dear
> got visa
> thnx alot for ur guidance
> i think being my a judge of court and all official letters from goverment job help to simplfied our case
> ...


joppa one more question
can i travel alone on this or no?
just asking for information
thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The requirement is either you join your EEA spouse who is already in UK or are travelling together. If you travel on your own, they will ask where your wife is, and you won't be allowed in unless she is already in UK.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The requirement is either you join your EEA spouse who is already in UK or are travelling together. If you travel on your own, they will ask where your wife is, and you won't be allowed in unless she is already in UK.


thanks dear
joppa u r so supportive


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> thanks dear
> joppa u r so supportive


joppa dear another question plz
do we have to show return ticket on airport at uk
becoz we can increase or less 1,2 days in our stay so what we have to show on airport with EEA family permit?
thanks for ur guidance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not normally, but have a printout of your e-ticket receipt with flight schedule just in case.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Not normally, but have a printout of your e-ticket receipt with flight schedule just in case.


but i want to buy rynair and one side and will buy other one for way back when want to come back before one day will buy
so what can do in this case


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> but i want to buy rynair and one side and will buy other one for way back when want to come back before one day will buy
> so what can do in this case


joppa dear
thanks for your always quidence
we came a few days before
now we got job offer me and my wife and i want to know if we can extend this eea family permit
if so
what we have to do
we applying tomorrow ni number we our job contracts is full time
need your useful reply
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

honeypunjabi said:


> joppa dear thanks for your always quidence we came a few days before now we got job offer me and my wife and i want to know if we can extend this eea family permit if so what we have to do we applying tomorrow ni number we our job contracts is full time need your useful reply thanks


No you cannot extend it but can apply for residence card on form EEA2. You need to start working and get at least one payslip to enclose with your application.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No you cannot extend it but can apply for residence card on form EEA2. You need to start working and get at least one payslip to enclose with your application.


alright joppa
can you please tell bit more that if after get ni number apply card at once with same contract papers and 2 weeks payslips and letter from company for job status
or
wait untill this 6 months permit get finish and then apply for card
and after get card
and how long this will take to get this card?
thnx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you can apply as soon as the EEA partner has started work. No need to wait 6 months.
It can take up to 6 months to get residence card.


----------



## MargaretFusco (Sep 27, 2013)

On the other hand you could apply for a visit visa as the real purpose of your entry is a visa although you are married to an EEA national


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

FuscoBrowneImmigration said:


> On the other hand you could apply for a visit visa as the real purpose of your entry is a visa although you are married to an EEA national


and what will be the requirement for visit visa as there is alot of requirements for visit visa
can you explain plz dear


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> and what will be the requirement for visit visa as there is alot of requirements for visit visa
> can you explain plz dear


can you plz tell dear
on what base should apply this visot visa
i already had visit visa jst expire 2 years visa and now have family permit also i m resident for dubai and resident for italy and also resident for japan


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> can you plz tell dear
> on what base should apply this visot visa
> i already had visit visa jst expire 2 years visa and now have family permit also i m resident for dubai and resident for italy and also resident for japan


hello joppa
no one is replying?
is it also was answer from u what i got last time


----------



## MargaretFusco (Sep 27, 2013)

You just need to show that you a genuine visitor who intends to leave the UK at the end of your visa and can pay for your journey. Evidence of your wife's employment and yours if you are employed in Poland and wage slips and bank statement to confirm that you are able to fund your visit will do. Also if you have made plans for your honeymoon then these, your marriage certificate and your wife;s national passport of ID should be sufficient


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

MargaretFusco said:


> You just need to show that you a genuine visitor who intends to leave the UK at the end of your visa and can pay for your journey. Evidence of your wife's employment and yours if you are employed in Poland and wage slips and bank statement to confirm that you are able to fund your visit will do. Also if you have made plans for your honeymoon then these, your marriage certificate and your wife;s national passport of ID should be sufficient


hello Joppa and other advisers
finally we got job on 1500 pound a month and is full time and we applied for national insurance number
i need advice what i have to include with application for my residence permit coz my eea family permit is valid 6 months
at the moment only have job contract and letter from company
is it enough??
thanks


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> hello Joppa and other advisers
> finally we got job on 1500 pound a month and is full time and we applied for national insurance number
> i need advice what i have to include with application for my residence permit coz my eea family permit is valid 6 months
> at the moment only have job contract and letter from company
> ...


kindly reply me.plz joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need pay slip (just one will do) for EEA application.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You need pay slip (just one will do) for EEA application.


thanks for reply joppa
i want to know plz
if only i apply as dependent of wife or also i show me job contract also?
how will be more easy to process application
as i also got offer job 1400 pound a month
also i want.to know can i apply insurance number on my eea family permit also??
plz make me clear shall i send our both job and slips and letters or only for wife is enough?
Really i need your kind guidance once again as u did for me before for get eea family permit
will be thankfull to u joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't you find out for yourself? Details are on UKBA site under visitor visa and supporting documents. Don't expect other people to do the job for you. You are taking too much of everyone's time and it's not fair on other posters. I might post a warning soon, restricting your ability to post further messages.


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Can't you find out for yourself? Details are on UKBA site under visitor visa and supporting documents. Don't expect other people to do the job for you. You are taking too much of everyone's time and it's not fair on other posters. I might post a warning soon, restricting your ability to post further messages.


hi dear
if some.one forum can help with some questions avout eea2 application
we have one pay slip for last week of my wife
so what else documents we have to include with eea2 application
also can we apply eea1 for.my wife as she is polish at same time when send eea2
as we just move uk
no.bank account yet
only job and tenency agrement
is bank statment r complusary for eea2 application
any help on this forum will be highly appreciated


----------



## honeypunjabi (Aug 20, 2013)

honeypunjabi said:


> hi dear
> if some.one forum can help with some questions avout eea2 application
> we have one pay slip for last week of my wife
> so what else documents we have to include with eea2 application
> ...


hi dear
finally we back to poland and going to start resturent business here
as in uk alot of expense so we didnt found better there
in warsaw next week going to open indian resturent
so wish all the best for that
and can suggest about uk
that as much salaries in uk as much expenses
so poland is far much more better as i took result
thanks for forum for helping while our 25 days tour
good luck to all


----------

